# Relabeller Recommendations



## wiggum (Nov 17, 2006)

Does anyone have recommendations on wholesale shirt providers that do relabeling? I don't like the idea of having to hack and sew tags, particularly when most tags seem to be sewed into the seam of the neck.

I'm in Australia so it's probably going to be a bit difficult to send the manufacturer woven labels (it could make turn around times for orders take months)

Thanks alot!


----------



## RisingBlue7 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hi Scott,

Welcome to the forums! The TSF Aussie members will be able to help ya...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Many manufacturers will sew in your tags if you buy enough quantity. AlternativeApparel, alstyle.com, jerico sportswear, American Apparel etc

It's also possible to have someone local do the relabeling for you. Here's a thread that talks about it in more detail:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8111&highlight=relabelling

:welcome:


----------



## wiggum (Nov 17, 2006)

I had a bit of a read through the other thread. It's not really practical for me to use a relabeling service, shipping is a problem if I'm doing it internationally.

Thanks heaps Rodney, I'll certainly check them out. I may not be a big enough fish yet though for alternative apparel.

Any other suggestions or recommendations?


----------



## hiphop101 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rodney said:


> Many manufacturers will sew in your tags if you buy enough quantity. AlternativeApparel, alstyle.com, jerico sportswear, American Apparel etc
> 
> It's also possible to have someone local do the relabeling for you. Here's a thread that talks about it in more detail:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=8111&highlight=relabelling
> ...


Hey wassup Rodney, so Alstyle sew tags onto your shirts for you? I'm planning to buy shirts from them in bulk sizes.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Hey wassup Rodney, so Alstyle sew tags onto your shirts for you? I'm planning to buy shirts from them in bulk sizes.


A lot of companies will sew in tags for you if you buy enough shirts. AlternativeApparel, RoyalApparel, Jerico Sport, AmericanApparel, etc.

You can also just have them relabeled by a screen printer, local seamstress or label company like clothinglabels4u.com. That way you can buy whichever brand t-shirt you like and just relabel it with your tag.


----------



## tuan (Nov 11, 2006)

Rodney said:


> A lot of companies will sew in tags for you if you buy enough shirts. AlternativeApparel, RoyalApparel, Jerico Sport, AmericanApparel, etc.
> 
> You can also just have them relabeled by a screen printer, local seamstress or label company like clothinglabels4u.com. That way you can buy whichever brand t-shirt you like and just relabel it with your tag.


Rodney, do you know if it's cheaper to do relabeling with the manufacturer or a wholesaler? The wholesaler I spoke to charges $.20 per shirt for under the tape.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Rodney, do you know if it's cheaper to do relabeling with the manufacturer or a wholesaler? The wholesaler I spoke to charges $.20 per shirt for under the tape.


I'm not sure; I know the minimums are probably much smaller with a wholesaler.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

tuan said:


> Rodney, do you know if it's cheaper to do relabeling with the manufacturer or a wholesaler? The wholesaler I spoke to charges $.20 per shirt for under the tape.


This seems like a good price for under the tape.

If the minimums aren't too high, this is a great deal.


----------



## hiphop101 (Dec 11, 2006)

what do u guys mean under the tape?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

There is a piece of fabric that runs along the back of the collar on the inside of the shirt. This is the neck tape, and lots of times where manufacturers will sew the labels on shirts.


----------

